# very urgent : phone under 13k..



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2011)

guyzz.. i need a phone and my budget is 12000 (can be extended to 13k)..

1. Budget? *13k max*
 2. Display type and size? *no preference*
 3. Form Factor? bar, slider, flip?* bar*
 4. Preferred choice of brand? *any brand except nokia or lg*
 5. Preferred input method (QWERTY, touchscreen, numpad, touch-n-type) *no touch and type, need a qwerty but touchscreen can be considered if good phone *
 6. What camera option you want? Please specify need for flash, autofocus, front facing camera. *not an important factor but will be needed for some quick snaps..*
 7. Preferred operating system? (Android, Symbian, iOS, Windows Phone etc). *not symbian please*
 8. Preferred connectivity options (3G, Wifi etc)Please specify clearly. both *3g and wifi*
 9. Preferred applications (Flash, Swype, GPS, etc)? *GPS*
 10. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, mails, internet, gaming etc)? *mainly calls, texting and listening music*
 11. Any specific mobile phones in consideration? *curve 9300, wildfire s*
 12. Any other info that you want to share: *i already own an ipod touch so no need of multimedia phone.. but occasional music is required*

also i use bsnl sim.. so if i buy bb curve 9300 will i have to use separate plan or can i browse with wifi only?

i will buy the phone online if the price is good..
spotted samsung focus on ebay for 13000

NEW UNLOCKED SAMSUNG FOCUS I917 WINDOWS 7 3G 8GB 5MP | eBay


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

go n take MOTO DEFY.
amazing phone, killer specs.
better than Wildfire S and BB.


----------



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> go n take MOTO DEFY.
> amazing phone, killer specs.
> better than Wildfire S and BB.



have u used it??
how is motos UI???


----------



## mukeshgupta (Sep 29, 2011)

Wildfire S can be a good choice. It comes with android gingerbread, 3.2 inch capacitive touchscreen with Gorilla Glass display, 5MP camera with LED flash, A-GPS with eCompass, 600MHz processor speed and rest of the bells and whistles that comes with HTC androids. 

Other amazing phones that fits your requirement - 

Spice Mi-410 - Amazing hardware for the price. Maximum bang for the buck. check out the reviews on the 410 thread on this forum. Cheapest price @Saholic Rs.12,999

Motorola Defy - Great phone. check out the reviews on the defy thread on this forum. Good value for money. But the price is 1.3K above your budget


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2011)

If you can spend a little more get Motorolla Defy
Else get LG OPtimus One P500


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Samsung Focus
2. Wildfire S (or Galaxy Ace), if you get strictly within 13k
3. Defy, worth the extra you pay
4. Optimus One, if you like modding or trying custom rom.


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

ritvij said:


> have u used it??
> how is motos UI???



I havn't used it but heard a lot. You can ask anyone in the Defy thread about it.
I don't know about the UI but you can customize it as you like. Its android, afterall.


----------



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2011)

what about the blackberry?
i text a lot and need a QWERTY.. 
budget is a constraint coz my dad thinks "what will you do with a 15k phone..?" 
what about curve 8520.. as i won't use 3g presently and will buy a new phone after boards results...
rest of the guyz thanks for the suggestions but i won't buy a touchscreen....


----------



## dreatica (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> 1. Samsung Focus
> 2. Wildfire S (or Galaxy Ace), if you get strictly within 13k
> 3. Defy, worth the extra you pay
> 4. Optimus One, if you like modding or trying custom rom.



Go by the hardware ranking :

1. Focus
2. Defy
3. Optimus one/ Wildfire S

If you love Android, go for defy available @ ebay for 13890bucks. Focus comes with WP7 and now with mango update is also VFM mobile. 

Optimus one/Wildfire S is for lower segment..avoid it.


----------



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Go by the hardware ranking :
> 
> 1. Focus
> 2. Defy
> ...



focus is a good buy for me but i get no warranty on it.... at ebay..



thetechfreak said:


> If you can spend a little more get Motorolla Defy
> Else get LG OPtimus One P500



just  tried the optimus one.. i hate the touchscreen on it.. the keyboard is very small for my fingers..


----------



## dreatica (Sep 29, 2011)

ritvij said:


> focus is a good buy for me but i get no warranty on it.... at ebay..
> 
> 
> 
> just  tried the optimus one.. i hate the touchscreen on it.. the keyboard is very small for my fingers..



I too ordered it just to review WP7 but yet to receive it. The seller is taking too much time. 

Optimus one is VFM phone as per the budget of 8k. The more money you add to buy a phone, the more enjoyable experience you will get.


----------



## ritvij (Sep 29, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I too ordered it just to review WP7 but yet to receive it. The seller is taking too much time.



when did you order? did the seller offer any warranty.. please inform me ASAP when you get it about its functioning..



dreatica said:


> The more money you add to buy a phone, the more enjoyable experience you will get.



true...


----------



## dreatica (Sep 29, 2011)

ritvij said:


> when did you order? did the seller offer any warranty.. please inform me ASAP when you get it about its functioning..
> 
> 
> 
> true...



Ordered on 23 or 24sep I guess. 1-2 days left for the seller to update shipping details else the money would be refunded  no warranty coz its not released in India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

dreatica said:
			
		

> no warranty coz its not released in India.


 I think that phone has international warranty doesnt it?


----------



## ritvij (Sep 30, 2011)

maybe i will wait for the  October edition of digit as they are testing smart phones..


----------



## mukeshgupta (Sep 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think that phone has international warranty doesnt it?



Most phones sold at ebay by re-sellers don't come with a manufacturer's warranty. But the fact of the matter is that these days your original bill (which carries the imei number) acts as the warranty for most brands. So if you can get hold of the original bill (can be in anyone's name), that should normally work. 

If the phones have international warranty, it will work in India. But most of the times the phones sold at such cheap prices by people on eBay like sites are grey market products. You will not get a manufacturer's warranty for these products.



ritvij said:


> what about the blackberry?
> i text a lot and need a QWERTY..
> budget is a constraint coz my dad thinks "what will you do with a 15k phone..?"
> what about curve 8520.. as i won't use 3g presently and will buy a new phone after boards results...
> rest of the guyz thanks for the suggestions but i won't buy a touchscreen....



Blackberry Curve 8520 is a good and proven phone. There's a deal for this @Saholic - use coupon code 'BB911'. If you don't like touch screen you can also look at Nokia E series phones. 

The Nokia E5-00 is a good phone. Comes with qwerty keyboard and 5 way navigation key. It comes with triband 3G, quadband GSM, Wi-Fi, you can integrate up to 10 email accounts and access multiple IMs and social networking sites. Also includes 5MP camera with LED flash, GPS/AGPS, 600MHz processor etc. You can get this around 9K


----------



## sach1000rt (Sep 30, 2011)

if you have icici account use icici coupon on letsbuy for defy.
pice comes down to 14200Rs with bluetooth headset and reebok sunglasses.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 30, 2011)

mukeshgupta said:


> Most phones sold at ebay by re-sellers don't come with a manufacturer's warranty. But the fact of the matter is that these days your original bill (which carries the imei number) acts as the warranty for most brands. So if you can get hold of the original bill (can be in anyone's name), that should normally work.



Thats your wrong impression about ebay. Every phone that comes with manufacture warranty is mentioned by the dealers and its accepted by the companies. I am purchasing phone from ebay for last 2-3 years and never ever had any problem in facing warranty issues. Its long time I ever purchased the phone from local shops.



mukeshgupta said:


> If the phones have international warranty, it will work in India. But most of the times the phones sold at such cheap prices by people on eBay like sites are grey market products. You will not get a manufacturer's warranty for these products.



You are wrong here too. Focus is not released in India, so how would samsung provide you a warranty here ? Plus, phones like Xperia Neo is also not released, and thats why you wont be getting any warranty of such handsets. They are not grey products that the sellers are selling at cheap prices, but they usually buy in bulk which the normal shopkeeper can ever dream off, thats why you find the discounts better online as compared to local shops.

PS: Always go for a seller which has good reputation and you will be in safe hands.



thetechfreak said:


> I think that phone has international warranty doesnt it?



I think so but I wont be going to US/UK for a 12k phone just to get the phone repaired under warranty


----------



## ritvij (Sep 30, 2011)

mukeshgupta said:


> Blackberry Curve 8520 is a good and proven phone. There's a deal for this @Saholic - use coupon code 'BB911'. If you don't like touch screen you can also look at Nokia E series phones.
> 
> The Nokia E5-00 is a good phone. Comes with qwerty keyboard and 5 way navigation key. It comes with triband 3G, quadband GSM, Wi-Fi, you can integrate up to 10 email accounts and access multiple IMs and social networking sites. Also includes 5MP camera with LED flash, GPS/AGPS, 600MHz processor etc. You can get this around 9K



tried the e5 but still a blackberry is a blackberry..
keyboard of e5 can't match bb's..
also bb 8520 is a lot less on letsbuy using the coupon "rcomlsb"...

so finally i have made up my mind for the blackberries...
want to try out a bb now..
and become a blackberry beast too... 
what to take : 8520 or 9300..


----------



## diagus (Oct 1, 2011)

how about HTC Explorer
Flipkart.com: HTC Explorer: Mobile


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2011)

get LG Optimus One or go for Wildfire S if you can't increase budget. don't pay 11k for a O1 clone.


----------



## ritvij (Oct 1, 2011)

i don't want a touchscreen guyzz..
m confused between curve 8520 and 9300


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 2, 2011)

if u have a budget of 13k then I would suggest u to increase ur budget a lil bit and go for SE xperia x10 for only 14k from mobile.sulekha.com


----------



## ritvij (Oct 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u have a budget of 13k then I would suggest u to increase ur budget a lil bit and go for SE xperia x10 for only 14k from mobile.sulekha.com



where is it for 14k?? i found for 20k..
sorry but no touchscreen..
bb  8520 or bb 9300


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Increase your budget a bit and buy E6.
You do not need a blackberry for texting.
Even E5 can get the job done.
If dying for a berry,atleast buy a bold2.


----------



## ritvij (Oct 3, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Increase your budget a bit and buy E6.
> You do not need a blackberry for texting.
> Even E5 can get the job done.
> If dying for a berry,atleast buy a bold2.



cost of bold 2??
i looked for e5 but the qwerty of berry suited for my fingers.. as they(fingers) are quite large..
well m gonna wait for the digit issue to arrive and read their comparison test...


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 3, 2011)

ritvij said:


> where is it for 14k?? i found for 20k..



Unfortunately u lost d deal,now it is sold out...


----------



## mukeshgupta (Oct 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> PS: Always go for a seller which has good reputation and you will be in safe hands.



That's very true when buying from eBay.



dreatica said:


> You are wrong here too. Focus is not released in India, so how would samsung provide you a warranty here ?



Correct again



ritvij said:


> tried the e5 but still a blackberry is a blackberry..
> keyboard of e5 can't match bb's..
> also bb 8520 is a lot less on letsbuy using the coupon "rcomlsb"...
> 
> ...



Prices keep on changing everyday and during the festive season you may get hold of cool coupons. When you are ready to buy you should look at the deals on different sites. That will help you in getting the best price. 

If you have the budget then I would suggest the Bbry 9300. It's a 3G (riband (HSDPA 900/1700/2100) enabled phone and comes with AGPS - slightly better than the 8520. I suggest also have a look at the new Curve 9360. They have announced the price as 19990, but this may go down when it hits the stores and on top of it you can get some coupons to reduce the price further.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 4, 2011)

I got that new Samsung Focus from ebay for 13k, and guys, I tell you its a super-premium product at cheap rates... The only worry is no warranty, but still, the price is unbeatable for the excellent product i got...


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 4, 2011)

My previous room-mate had a BB 8520, and after using it extensively, I can tell you, that phone sucks. The keyboard is a pain to type. The keys are too plasticky and stiff, and it is impossible to type fast without errors. Comparing it to my Samsung Galaxy Pro's keypad, even the owner of the 8520 wanted to throw that phone away. 8520 looks cheap, and feels cheap in hands. "A Blackberry is a Blackberry" is a wrong notion. All BBs are not created equal. If you are so much bent towards BB, get some higher end model. Not this cheap piece of crap.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I got that new Samsung Focus from ebay for 13k, and guys, I tell you its a super-premium product at cheap rates... The only worry is no warranty, but still, the price is unbeatable for the excellent product i got...



From where did you purchased ? Please share the dealer link. My ebay product it out for delivery.  I purchased from US dealer.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> From where did you purchased ? Please share the dealer link. My ebay product it out for delivery.  I purchased from US dealer.



I bought from eBay My World - value4m because he had phone in stock and promised next day delivery... Found him on TechEnclave forum *www.techenclave.com/members/agantuk.html

I am sure you found a better deal with your Focus. You have an SnS account? I believe you will save atleast 1.5k on this deal by going on your own... You can bid and win a new Focus for around 190 USD on ebay.com... Shipping, customs and unlocking another 30-35 USD...

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Oct 4, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I bought from eBay My World - value4m because he had phone in stock and promised next day delivery... Found him on TechEnclave forum TechEnclave
> 
> I am sure you found a better deal with your Focus. You have an SnS account? I believe you will save atleast 1.5k on this deal by going on your own... You can bid and win a new Focus for around 190 USD on ebay.com... Shipping, customs and unlocking another 30-35 USD...
> 
> Cheers!



I am forcing the seller to refund the money if he is not able to ship the focus, since its taking too long. I do have sns account, but I don't mind spending 1-2k extra to get unlocked phone with shipping etc and to avoid any troubles. Let me see what the seller replies for the refund, and thn will think about it. 

Thank for your kind help though. How is the experience of Focus. Did you update to Mango ?


----------



## ritvij (Oct 4, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> My previous room-mate had a BB 8520, and after using it extensively, I can tell you, that phone sucks. The keyboard is a pain to type. The keys are too plasticky and stiff, and it is impossible to type fast without errors. Comparing it to my Samsung Galaxy Pro's keypad, even the owner of the 8520 wanted to throw that phone away. 8520 looks cheap, and feels cheap in hands. "A Blackberry is a Blackberry" is a wrong notion. All BBs are not created equal. If you are so much bent towards BB, get some higher end model. Not this cheap piece of crap.



shall i go for curve 9300? I am really confused.. 

one more pointer--

MY CITY DOESN'T HAVE A BB OR MOTO SERVICE CENTRE...!!


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Which city are you from?
Blackberries can be very boring,when compared to droids or iphones and even symbian.Hope you realize that.
I think no one will use a berry unless forced by the employer(I am one of those unfortunates)
Do not buy it,if you do not need the bbm.


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I am forcing the seller to refund the money if he is not able to ship the focus, since its taking too long. I do have sns account, but I don't mind spending 1-2k extra to get unlocked phone with shipping etc and to avoid any troubles. Let me see what the seller replies for the refund, and thn will think about it.
> 
> Thank for your kind help though. How is the experience of Focus. Did you update to Mango ?



Yes, I updated the phone to Mango build 7720 yesterday using the Zune software. Had to try multiple times before it showed any updates.

Once you get the phone, you will have to upgrade 4 times... first to 7008, then 7392 (nodo), then 7403 and finally 7720... It takes a few hours, but Zune makes it very easy to update.

The phone is smooth... the camera is excellent. Facebook and Twitter integration is cool... browser is super-fast. And the screen... the super-amoled screen is awesome...

There are a few problems...
1. No Flash support in browser
2. No bluetooth file transfers (no images, video, audio transfers) 
3. No USB or Wifi Tethering support
4. Very very few free apps or games

I am sure you will like the phone...

Cheers!


----------



## dreatica (Oct 5, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, I updated the phone to Mango build 7720 yesterday using the Zune software. Had to try multiple times before it showed any updates.
> 
> Once you get the phone, you will have to upgrade 4 times... first to 7008, then 7392 (nodo), then 7403 and finally 7720... It takes a few hours, but Zune makes it very easy to update.
> 
> ...




Thank again for the help. I don't care about the features you mentioned, which are missing. I just wanna feel how good is WP7.


----------



## ritvij (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Which city are you from?
> Blackberries can be very boring,when compared to droids or iphones and even symbian.Hope you realize that.
> I think no one will use a berry unless forced by the employer(I am one of those unfortunates)
> Do not buy it,if you do not need the bbm.



Gorakhpur...
shalll i buy wave ii from letsbuy coz mah dad liked that phone..


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2011)

^^^^ yes u can buy from letsbuy
But try convince your dad to buy something else other than Wave II,I m not saying the phone is not good but the thing is that these days its time for Android,Anyone who is going to spend some huge amount and not going for android doesn't seems to be a good Idea...You can get a much better phone than wave II for the same price like moto defy,wildfire S,salsa.desire etc


----------



## ritvij (Oct 5, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^ yes u can buy from letsbuy
> But try convince your dad to buy something else other than Wave II,I m not saying the phone is not good but the thing is that these days its time for Android,Anyone who is going to spend some huge amount and not going for android doesn't seems to be a good Idea...You can get a much better phone than wave II for the same price like moto defy,wildfire S,salsa.desire etc



moto has service prob in my city.. same with htc


----------



## red dragon (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess your father does not have time to fiddle around with android apps,wave2 is perfect for him.


----------



## ritvij (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> I guess your father does not have time to fiddle around with android apps,wave2 is perfect for him.



mate the phone is for me..


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 5, 2011)

ritvij said:


> Gorakhpur...
> shalll i buy wave ii from letsbuy coz mah dad liked that phone..





red dragon said:


> I guess your father does not have time to fiddle around with android apps,wave2 is perfect for him.





ritvij said:


> mate the phone is for me..



You are going to hate that Wave II Bada phone bro... please don't buy it... Too expensive for a dumb phone...

Motorola Defy is a lot better... Also, you might want to wait a few days for Samsung Galaxy M phones which will be in your budget... Operating system makes all the difference... Hardware is not everything...


----------



## ritvij (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions guyz but i ordered curve 9300 just now...  
will post a review later... 
mods please lock the thread...


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 5, 2011)

I have bought defy for rs 13490 from ebay with sealed pack and manufacturing warranty, and it was shipped to me within 4 days.. so, go and have a look, seller gplanet11

lol... missed the last post... NVM


----------



## rock18 (Oct 6, 2011)

lll_aritra_lll said:


> I have bought defy for rs 13490 from ebay with sealed pack and manufacturing warranty, and it was shipped to me within 4 days.. so, go and have a look, seller gplanet11
> 
> lol... missed the last post... NVM



Guys, its available for 12990rs from the same seller today.check it out.


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Oct 7, 2011)

wow.. great news


----------

